# HELP! Bow value question



## dozer460

I have two Ben Pearson bows I would like to know the value of. The first is a super-jet model it has cat# 335 on it. It is a 45# bow. The second one is a Ben Pearson Collegian, on the bow is 713-60". Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SOS

Best way is to look at bows for sale sites or that auction site to see what folk are getting for them.  Seems like certain times of year are better too.


----------



## Apex Predator

If the Super Jet is all fiberglass, like a suspect, then it's worth about $25-35.  The Collegian may be worth a little more.  It really depends on the draw weight.  Most of those are 25-40 pounds and probably worth $50-75.  Check out X-bay for ended auctions like SOS said.


----------



## Raineman

Apex, not to be argumentative, but the all glass type bows are almost not worth their own weight. I know this is probably not what you want to hear dozer, but its the truth. The UPSIDE of that though is that they are the great ones to pick up for 5 or 10 bucks, put a new string on, and give it to a kid (provided the glass is in good shape).  The last three I got were $2, $5, and free. I use them to stretch my strings on when I twist them up, and am always giving one to a kid when I can.

I think your pricing on the Collegian is about right.


----------



## Apex Predator

I didn't want him to feel too bad.  I've seen them sell for that if in good shape.  You can find them cheaper though.


----------



## Raineman

Apex, I don't want him to feel bad either, (and dozer, I hope you didn't take it that way), but as a collector, things can get really tough when folks place unrealistic values on things. 

The common ones are, "well somebody told me" or "I saw one sell on E*** for $XXX" and they are comparing apples to oranges.

I prefer to be blatantly honest, and not promote any unrealistic expectations as opposed to sugar coat and possibly cause some frustrations.

Thats just me though. No harm, No foul.


----------



## ccbunn

I'm guessing that the condition of this bow is the driving force on price. That and the fact that there are two people who evidently want it pretty badly. LOL. That always helps.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ben-Pearson-Col...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## PAPALAPIN

I agree with Jim.

We always say that bows are what someone will pay for them, no more, no less.  Two things effect the price of a bow...Supply, and demand.

When it comes to the old Ben Person Jet solid fiberglass bow...there are a ton of them out there, and not much of a demand.  My guess at and average values is about $10.00, and it will cost more than that to ship it.

While the Collegian is a laminated bow, Pearson made tons of the 
of them for schools and colleges.  Again, supply and demand.  I would put the average value of a Collegian at about $20 - $25.00 if it is in really good shape.

Like Jim, I don't want to pop you bubble, but if you ask us collectors for a value you deserve an honest answer.

By the way...my first bow was a 50# Ben Pearsom 335 Super Jet.  I still have it...will never sell it...it's where I started in this great sport.  My favorite bow is a Jack Howard Gamemaster JET.  Guess you could say I am a "Jet Setter" from start to finish


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Anyone happen to have one of these laying around collecting dust?

I hate to try my luck on Ebay and get one in bad shape...


----------

